# Glosso by the pound. Free!



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Call me at 214-537-9759 to get some free Glosso. I have about 3 or 4 lbs. Beyond healthy.

You must come to get it on Saturday or Sunday (May 3 or 4).

--Nikolay


----------



## C.Anderson (May 7, 2008)

Do you still have any of this left?

Let me know please =).

Cris


----------

